
Animal Minds - schuke
http://www.economist.com/news/essays/21676961-inner-lives-animals-are-hard-study-there-evidence-they-may-be-lot-richer-science-once-thought
======
circlefavshape
"Grammatical language can pretty thoroughly be ruled out"

/me raises one eyebrow

We shall see. It's entirely possible that we've just been looking in the wrong
places so far - like the dogs who can't recognise their own reflections
because smell is their primary sense, we're failing to recognise animal
grammar because our understanding of grammar isn't general enough

